# Urban Exploring : Dever State Hospital



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I originally thought this was gonna be about Danvers. They tore that down shortly after I moved here. It was a bummer, I definitely would've liked to have seen that one.

Neat pictures. It always amazes me how quickly buildings go completely to hell once they're abandoned. It's only been 10 years, but look at that.

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pics. 
Love the amount of asbestos laying about. 

Old building are fun to explore.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> ..........Old building are fun to explore.


.... and photograph in HDR. :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> .... and photograph in HDR. :whistling2:


Had a recurring job in some old abandoned barracks a few years ago. Was walking thru one and started hearing someone whispering. 
I knew I was alone and no one was in there. 
For days I kept hearing it and when I would check the room were it came from the voices would stop. 

Finally I found and old Video game plugged in behind a pile of old lockers.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

If anyone has an idea why I was getting that error uploading I'd defiantly upload more. Is there a limit on these forums also for per picture file size? 

Also if anyone has an idea of how the power distribution was done based on the photos and wants to explain it that'd be great. I'll be taking more trips back there, unfortunately I've just been using my camera phone to take photos. But I'm working with some media people to work on getting permission to document this building and make a sizzle reel for a TV Series about Urban Exploring. 

I have the blue prints for the plant design upstairs, as for the site its self it consists of 13 dormitory buildings which are "L-Shaped" three floors each which use to house the patients. There's about 12 utility buildings throughout this campus which housed things like Power Generation, Main Kitchen, Administration, Hospital, a School, emergency response, etc... these buildings for the most part are all connected via 3 miles of underground tunnel. 

The main plant had 4 steam powered generators that would generate power and heating for the campus. Each building had a boiler room from the steam tunnels and a power vault where they ran 4kv to each building.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631051141488/


----------

